# Best bites



## alexbee (Aug 6, 2015)

Hey guys

lets see everyones best reptile bites, ill upload mine tonight


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 6, 2015)

None


----------



## Lewi_11 (Aug 7, 2015)

No photo, but my most unpleasant experience was a strike to the face from a 6ft Jungle. Didn't cause any damage really, just a little blood. But scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Ollies_Snakes (Aug 7, 2015)

No bites to date, brother had a bite to the hand by his stimmy but thats the most fun for me as of yet.


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 7, 2015)

The one and only bite from my woma. I was just laughing the whole time while she was hanging on, coiled herself around my hand, until she half swallowed my finger and my hand started to go purple and I couldn't feel it, then I started to uncoil her. I really don't blame her though since I was trying to get the rat back off her as she had grabbed it while it was still in the bag and I'm not sure that would have ended to well if she had swallowed that as well...


----------



## muzza72 (Aug 10, 2015)

Here's a cracker! Big female bredli had never bitten before, then one day I opened her enclosure, picked her up and whack!!!!!!! Latched on for 5 minutes till a cold shower made her let go. Yep it hurt and did a bit of damage! That'll teach me for taking her eggs away and incubating them  She just thought it was feeding time!


----------



## snakegirlie (Aug 10, 2015)

My stimmy thought my dad tasted pretty good and tried to make a meal out of his hand.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgo89 (Aug 10, 2015)

One of many shots taken by my two yr old carpet


----------



## alexbee (Sep 16, 2015)

Doesnt look like many people get bitten


----------



## ronhalling (Sep 16, 2015)

we still seem to be having trouble with pic's i could only see 1 of those published.  ........................Ron


----------



## hector (Sep 16, 2015)

*monitor bites*

Here's a couple of bites from my rosenburg monitors. The one with out the glove was when i was trying to put them together for the first time last year. The gloved one was from my male in food mode.


----------



## daztopendpythons (Sep 16, 2015)

*lots of bites over the years *


----------



## arevenant (Sep 16, 2015)

Only ever been nipped by flighty juvies, most have never even drawn blood.
Luck and placid animals I guess


----------



## alexbee (Sep 17, 2015)

I Havent been bitten in a while.. the last good one was from my 1.6m bredli.. grabbed my pinky and not the rat.. that was the one time i didnt use the tongs haha


----------



## Kransky (Sep 17, 2015)

This is an oldie but the only time i got bit. Missed the rat and got me instead.


----------



## Joemal (Sep 17, 2015)

#1 .Scrubby to the forehead..#2 Scrubby didn't want to go back to her enclosure .#3 Not paying attention when feeding the Olive .


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 17, 2015)

My little devil gave me this good one last night. no idea how many times she's bitten me but its a lot! Hung on for a good five minutes...







my womas only bite






she's such a sweet heart


----------



## misskirbyd (Sep 19, 2015)

I love seeing the bites where the little ones are trying to take off WAY more than they can chew. There's something hilarious about tiny little snakes trying to eat a human forearm or such.


----------



## CrazyNut (Sep 19, 2015)

I have been bitten by way too many things to even think about lol seriously. Even been bitten by a tiger lol (as in the large cat not the snake).


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 19, 2015)

I don't have any photos, but have had quite a few "nudge" bites from our juvies, especially the Darwins. Had a couple of wrap around bites from one of our Gammon Ranges pythons; needed help to get her off.
And yes, one of our ackies seems to like biting me!


----------



## Dragon_77 (Sep 19, 2015)

l had to delete it.....


----------



## Smurf (Sep 21, 2015)

My jungle girl bit my nose after a nice shed. She was around the back of my arm with my partner taking some fresh pics... he could have warned me she was cranky.... he was to paniced to get a snap of it. I was too busy laughing.


----------



## alexbee (Sep 21, 2015)

Anyone ever been bitten by something venomous?


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 22, 2015)

alexbee said:


> Anyone ever been bitten by something venomous?


Besides a redback, no


----------



## PythonLegs (Sep 22, 2015)

Not the best bite, but the best pic.


----------



## Wokka (Sep 22, 2015)

I've posted this before but for those who didn't read it.............
As most would know i had a lot of Olives, big snakes, as thick as your arm and four times as long. My daughter lives on our property in a flat about 50 yards from our house. She's a bit of an animal libber and thinks animals should run free and so has a bit of a tribe in her flat, that generally get along.
In the middle of the night I heard my daughter screaming at the door and I let her in She ran into my bedroom with the cat under her arm and our 12 kilo Olive wrapped around the other.Apparently the cat was trying to eat the Olive or the other way around and they were all, including my daughter, tied up.
About the same time my wife woke and joined the screaming. Get them off she yelled so i proceeded to try and unwrap the threesome. That Olive regularly downed kilo rabbits so I knew my arm would be no challenge. After what seemed like an eternity I could feel the Olive getting tighter and tighter around my arm but at least I knew that meant i was unravelling it from the cat. Then crunch right through my thumb including my nail the worst bite i had ever had..... the cat bit me and ran off . It was fine! I unravelled the snake and it was fine.
Now every night when i walk into my room I see the blood stained carpet in my door way - some cat , some snake, but mostly mine. Thats the worst bite I've had including 100s of snake bites!


----------



## alexbee (Sep 23, 2015)

Did anyone ever see the pic ages ago of the girl that was on here (not to sure if she still is) she was pretty good looking from memory and she took a good bite to the face from a rough scale python..

- - - Updated - - -



PythonLegs said:


> Not the best bite, but the best pic.



pic didnt work bro


----------



## cement (Sep 23, 2015)

Some of my friends have taken hits from vens, inc taipans, browns and tigers. I know its a fun thread to see the blood from python bites but I for one aren't that keen on bites that have resulted in hospital, clinical death, the stress it puts on the bitten persons family as they watch their loved one go through the ride that is a bite from a ven.
But on second thoughts it may actually be educational for wannabe herpers to see just what can happen if you act to gung ho, and aren't fully aware of the danger involved mixing it up with the big boys.


----------



## Snapped (Sep 24, 2015)

alexbee said:


> Did anyone ever see the pic ages ago of the girl that was on here (not to sure if she still is) she was pretty good looking from memory and she took a good bite to the face from a rough scale python..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I remember that one, she copped it right between the eyes from memory, when she had just picked up up her RSP from the airport, opened the snake bag to have a quick look and wham!


----------



## Rob (Sep 24, 2015)

Snapped said:


> I remember that one, she copped it right between the eyes from memory, when she had just picked up up her RSP from the airport, opened the snake bag to have a quick look and wham!



APS member Ingie, though it looks like that thread/posts were lost in the crash.


----------

